# AppleScript et la fonction do shell script + root



## simon (22 Janvier 2002)

Hello,

J'ai juste une question, dans appleScript il existe une commande do shell script qui permet d'executer un script shell, le seul hic de ce gentil programme c'est que le shell en question c'est shell zsh et pis c'est pas que je veuille pas l'utiliser mais y a certaines commandes qui marchent pas !!! (httpd, apachectl par exemple) donc comment je peux faire pour lui faire comprendre que je veux un shell tcsh.

Je viens de remarquer que si l'on donne le path complet de la commande cela marche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 mais quand même

Et pis comment je fais si je veux passer en root depuis un AppleScript


----------



## maczeage (23 Janvier 2002)

pour passer en root , essaye ca :

do shell script "ton shell" with administrator privileges


----------



## simon (23 Janvier 2002)

Je connais déjà en faite là tu utilises la commande sudo et donc une fois que ta commande à finit son boulot t'es plus en root  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je voudrais entrer le mot de passe root au début faire des commandes et pis quitter le mode root


----------

